# [Recruiting 2 more!] In A Wicked Age RPG Quick Game



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2012)

I want to judge a quick pick-me-up fantasy game of In A Wicked Age.  Character creation, adventure back story, quest objectives and conflict results are decided cooperatively between the GM and the players.

*The Oracles*

First, volunteering players and the GM must come to a consensus about which of the Four Oracles we will use: Blood and Sex, God Kings of War, the Unquiet Past, a Nest of Vipers.

Then I will flip the cards on this webpage and tell the volunteers the results: In a Wicked Age: four oracles

In a sample roll, I ended up with the 7 of Hearts, 4 of Spades, 5 of Diamonds, and 3 of Diamonds.  This would result in the following characters and stories in order for us to choose Player Characters and Character Objectives:

Blood & Sex

7H: A spirit of the wilds, mercurial in form, sister to gazelles.
4S: A siren-ghoul, who entices the amorous into deadly peril.
5D: A chattel slave who has broken both his bonds and his master's skull.
3D: A raving prophet, advocating self-mortification and deprivation of the appetites.

God-kings of War

7H: A demon of rage and avarice, secret power behind a great tyrant's rule.
4S: A summoner of illusions and diversions, mild and of good humor, but gullible.
5D: The arrival of unexpected and improbable allies.
3D: A war-sorceress, slender but commanding, with golden hair.

the Unquiet Past

7H: A fallen temple, overgrown with moss and ivies.
4S: A market on the crossroads, full of sound and color.
5D: A gutted tower, home to many birds.
3D: The captain of a foreign troop, sent to collect tribute.

a Nest of Vipers

7H: A squat town on the banks of a wide, long river, rich from plunder, whose men raid up and down the river in their ugly boats.
4S: One mistakenly condemned, fled into hiding.
5D: The solemnization of treaty between two neighboring principalities, negotiated in the face of brutality and assassination, brave and hopeful but quite doomed.
3D: The celebration of a day sacred to the city's chief cult.

*Character Creation*

Characters can be chosen from the lines above in the chosen oracle or be associated with the characters in the lines above.  For instance, in 'the Unquiet Past' example, maybe a PC plays the captain of the foreign troop, or a soldier assigned by the captain to collect tribute.

Characters attributes are assigned values by giving 6 dice (d12, d10, d8, d6, d6 and d4) to the following: Covertly, Directly, For Myself, For Others, With Love, With Violence.  So a plundering warrior from 'a Nest of Vipers' example may look like this:

Covertly: d6
Directly: d10
-
For Myself: d12
For Others: d6
-
With Love: d4
With Violence: d8

Depending on the character's actions and intentions, he chooses which dice out of his pool to employ against an opponent, who also employs his dice pool.

Player Characters often also get a special strength, which I will cover later.  Maybe that strength is the ability to incite rage in oneself or others like the demon in 'the God-Kings of War' example or illusion magic from the spellcaster in 'the God-Kings of War' example.

Finally, each character should have an objective and be opposed to another character's objective in the game.  The accomplishment of the objective should result in who 'wins' at the end.

Characters in opposition to one another will come to an agreement over how their situation is resolved after their dice are rolled.  The two gaining slight advantages or disadvantages for future conflict resolution depending upon how the conflict resolution is agreed upon.  The rules and GM will help arbiter disagreements between players.

Characters from the oracle cards and created back stories that are not PCed will become NPCs and be run by the GM.

*Back Story*

As this is interactive, the players and GM will come to an agreement over who the characters are, what story is taking place and overall goals of the protagonists and antagonists.  The oracles give some framework, but the players' imagination drives the tale.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm not sure I have the time for another game but this sounds very interesting.

One question: if two players are attracted to a single line of an oracle could they both use it to create their character or would they need to choose different lines?

'Nest of Vipers' sounds intriguing...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 30, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> One question: if two players are attracted to a single line of an oracle could they both use it to create their character or would they need to choose different lines?
> 
> 'Nest of Vipers' sounds intriguing...




They could both pick it.  Two examples:
1.) King of Clubs with the Blood and Sex oracle reads as follows: "A bandit captain, in hiding, with her trusted bodyguard." This is obvious, as the one line names two characters and so there is no reason not to play a bandit captain and the bodyguard with two different players.
2.) 4 of Hearts with the Unquiet Past oracle: "An ambitious petty-wizard, quick to take offense."  In this example, the petty-wizard is the an obvious character.  But another player may look at that line and decide he wanted to play the wizard's long suffering assistant.  Or perhaps he plays the latest person to accidentally offend the wizard and is suffering from a curse laid in response to the offense.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

Potentially much more intricate than I originally thought.  And so, much more interesting...

If you'll have me, and we can get others interested, then count me in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

Sweet!  We've got one player and with him 1 vote for the 'Nest of Vipers' oracle.  I think we would need four players total.  One other note, a character in opposition to another PC's goals would not necessarily mean they won't side with one another by the adventures conclusion.

In the game's example of play there was one important NPC and four PCs:

NPC and antagonist: A water spirit and the village god, demanding a virgin sacrifice to himself before he saves the region from drought.
PC 1: A desert and virginal princess whose goal it is to sacrifice herself to the spirit and save her people.  She is opposed to her uncle's goal of trying to convince her to escape.
PC 2: PC 1's uncle who volunteers to guard PC 1 on her journey, but tries to convince her to live despite the region's suffering.  His objective is to kill the water spirit and he is opposed to PC 1's goal.
PC 3: The captain of the harem guard.  Selected because he bats for the other team.  His goal is to see the princess to her sacrifice in order to rescue the region.  Opposed to PC 4, who he is in love with.
PC 4: A young man in love with the princess.  His goal is to get the princess to fall in love with him and escape her fate.  He is opposed to PC 3's goal.

So the conclusion can go many ways.  The princess may successfully sacrifice herself to the water spirit, ending her life and achieving the goals for PCs 1 and 3.  She may convince PCs 2 and 4 of the nobility of her sacrifice.  The NPC is just part of the back story in this case.  Despite PCs 2 and 4 failing in their objectives, they return as heroes to their people with PC 3 and eventually find new objectives for a future adventure despite being devastated at the princesses loss.

Or PCs 2 and 4 can win in their convincing her to seek to live her life.  Perhaps they can overpower and convince PC 3 to join them in their fight of the water spirit.  The four PCs band together and destroy the water spirit.  Maybe that releases the waters into the region and lifts the drought, or maybe not.  PCs 2 and 4 win their objectives, and although PCs 1 and 3 fail in their objectives, all four PCs still survive as outcasts from their religion and escape together to a new land with new objectives and a new adventure.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow, that's pretty cool.  I was originally a bit skeptical about the 'opposed to another character' bit but now that I see an example and see that it is (or can be) much more subtle than I was imagining I like it.

Unfortunately in my years here I've noticed free-form/indie/storyteller style games don't usually get much response here.

I like that oracle tool you linked to earlier and I've been trying to think of ways to use it in other games...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 31, 2012)

It's coming up on a weekend and is a little slow, so I'm not worried about finding players just yet.  And there are plenty of active members on this website that would love an RPG like this.

I really love the oracles that were designed for this game.  Some people have tried to copy it and create their own on a fan site focused on science fiction, anime and what not but, except for a fan-made set of Oracles for Conan, they are pretty uninspired.  I would love to hold a writing contest for either short stories or small adventures on this site using the oracles to randomly generate the background, but we already have Ceramic and Iron DM.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

A post-weekend vacation bump and giving as shout out to those that expressed interest in the RPG before on this site:

 [MENTION=38776]madwabbit[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8838]Cassander[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=24655]Fraisala[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11195]Seonaid[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=17308]Stereofm[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8058]Queenie[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=232]Crothian[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=2597]Achan hiArusa[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=14053]ST[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=8314]Ry[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=75757]Sir Robilar[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=386]LostSoul[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=87047]hoplite69[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=16317]Woas[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=73838]Panikon Deima[/MENTION]


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 4, 2012)

What kind of genre/setting were you thinking about for this game?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 4, 2012)

LostSoul said:


> What kind of genre/setting were you thinking about for this game?




The oracles selected trend towards low-magic pulp Sword and Sorcery fantasy, found in such things as the Robert E Howard's Conan series and Lieber's Fafhrd and the Grey Mouser series.  However, I believe that historical fantasy such as Ashton Clark Smith's or C.L. Moore's stories would also work.  Planets and Sandals type science fiction/fantasy like the John Carter of Mars/Barsoom series would also fit.

We would all have to agree on an oracle, then I'll flip the cards and myself and the volunteers can make up the story.  If everyone wants to agree on the Nest of Vipers oracle, I can randomly select the cards now and see what flows.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 4, 2012)

I was wondering if you wanted to go with a specific vibe to place the oracles in - swords & sandals, viking sagas, gothic horror, Grimm fairy tales, 1001 Arabian nights, etc.

As for which specific oracle we use - I think some fit certain settings better than others, but they're all pretty cool.  I'd be okay with any, casting a tie breaking vote if necessary.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 6, 2012)

To move this along, I decided to go with GlassEye's suggestion of a Nest of Vipers oracle, as LostSoul was fine with the choice.  Here is what our oracle came up with:



> 5 of Hearts: The college of a small but prestigious magical order.
> 
> 8 of Clubs: A tempter devil, fond of luxury and sin, respecter of no law and every appetite, imprisoned until this very hour and minute within a stone crypt behind an old monk's garden.
> 
> ...




Looking at this, it looks like we have plenty of possible characters for protagonists and antagonists.  The college of a magical order can include teachers, apprentices and staff.  There is a tempter devil who seems more of an antagonist unless someone wants to play a player character who is able to project an incorporeal version of itself.  We have a small and mischievous child demon.

The ghosts and devils could be already mentioned in the other cards or be additional players.

We have several locations, such as the fallen-in mansion, a stone crypt, and a monk's garden (and I imagine with a monk's nearby hovel or small monastery.

A pretty good hand, all in all.  Interested players, please pick a protagonist and thoughts on a possible goal using the above elements from the oracle.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2012)

Yikes!  Lots of devilish action is this game, I sense.  Ok, I'm going to toss out a few thoughts and then see if I can't squeeze one of them into some sort of PC idea.

_'A small but prestigious magical order'_
 A hidden cabal, secret rulers of a city-state, OR
 Prominent order basking in the prestige gained from past glories
 Goal: Destruction or imprisonment of evil otherworldly forces

_'A tempter devil, fond of luxury and sin, respecter of no law and every appetite, imprisoned until this very hour and minute within a stone crypt behind an old monk's garden.'_
 Tempter devil (obviously); Goal: getting revenge through the moral destruction of its imprisoners who happen to be the aforementioned magical order.
 The garden, option 1: (old monk's) garden; old monk, retired from magical order above?; Goal: recapture of the tempter devil
 The garden, option 2: old (monk's garden); overgrown & forgotten

_'A fallen-in mansion, where by night ghosts and devils meet.'_
 Ruined mansion
 Ghost (or rather spirit) of youth, perhaps the old monk's acolyte, who accidentally released the tempter devil and in doing so had his spirit expelled from his body and body taken over by the devil.  Goal: recover his body, possibly seeking means to inhabit a recently dead body to hunt the devil and recover his own body.
 Minor devils willing to bargain with information

_'A slight and subtle demon, child of blasphemy, craving mischief.'_
 Demon, meeting with above ghost(?) and giving inaccurate info for the pure mischief of it?

Have to say I'm kinda leaning towards the youthful spirit who unwittingly released the devil and was forced out of his body.  Either disembodied or preferably recently inhabiting/animating a recently deceased body with the goal of getting his own body back.  Possibly an acolyte of the old monk or apprentice of member of the magical order who used the old garden as a place to practice his magics.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 6, 2012)

Is there a procedure for figuring out the backstory and situation?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 7, 2012)

No, this is a very fluid and loose system.  GlassEye has it right by selecting a character and a bit of a background using the oracle results.  



			
				glasseye said:
			
		

> Have to say I'm kinda leaning towards the youthful spirit who unwittingly released the devil and was forced out of his body. Either disembodied or preferably recently inhabiting/animating a recently deceased body with the goal of getting his own body back. Possibly an acolyte of the old monk or apprentice of member of the magical order who used the old garden as a place to practice his magics.




So GlassEye will probably play a young man who is now incorporeal and trying to return to the living.  His background was possibly that of a follower of a monk or the magical order.  As other players add to the small lore, he will adjust or flesh out the details of his character and start building his PC.

As a DM, I am now thinking about the tempter devil as the main NPC antagonist, unless someone grabs up the character as a PC.  If someone grabs the devil as a PC, it will adjust my own thinking.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool.

The tempter devil seems most interesting to me.  I was thinking that he allowed himself to be taken in by the monk in order to tempt him - immortal and all, time is on his side - and finally convinced the monk to let him go.

If that doesn't work with the old monk then I can come up with something else.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, I like how this is turning out so far.  At first I figured you players would attempt to play the members of the magical society, wizards, apprentices and such with a monk thrown in the mix.  The antagonists would be the tempter and/or the spirit.

Now it looks like that was turned on its head.  The protagonists are now the tempter devil through LostSoul and a disembodied spirit which may or may not be mischievous, but is trying to return to his own body.  So both PCs will be working through the incorporeal world at some level.

The monk that was mentioned now seems to be more important to the story than first conceived.  It is possible that he was a mentor to GlassEye's spirit PC.  He definitely had some interaction with LostSoul's devil PC.  Either way, the monk's part in the drama seems mostly in the past, so perhaps he is deceased now.

We still need to incorporate the fallen-in mansion where devils and spirits meet.  Perhaps their meeting only happens on certain nights under certain conditions that both PCs want to bring about for various reasons.

The magical order seems to be falling in now as possible antagonists.  Or if the 'child of blasphemy' isn't part of either PC, perhaps we have another player.  Either way, the PCs may or may not want the meeting of devils and spirits to happen while the antagonists will want the opposite.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 10, 2012)

This sounds REALLY fun, however, I'm swamped here at home and can barely keep up with my emails, forget about my other games, so I don't want to commit to anything else right now. But if I have time I will read along and try to keep up, it looks really interesting, exciting and unique


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2012)

No worries.  Well, I still have two if they wish to continue.  It would make a quick game quicker still, and at least serve to demonstrate the game engine.  If more show up later, all the better.


----------



## Queenie (Sep 12, 2012)

I may be able to jump in later because it does look interesting and I will watch this play out. 

I'm still working on updating my character in your OTHER game!!! At least she is 3/4 updated


----------



## doghead (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the look of this. I think that it might be time to dip my toe back into the water.

Initially I was thinking of something along the lines of a gardener, old but still strong as a result of his labours in the garden, who keeps watch over the stone crypt in order to prevent the tempter devil being released. But I think I might go with something less passive.

Character Concept

A soldier, a decade away from home campaigning in foreign countries, returns to find his family dishonoured, their ancestral home abandoned and haunted, his parents dead and his siblings missing. Bitter at this ill treatment of his family by the country he has sacrificed so much to protect, the soldier seeks to find the tempter devil and strike a bargain with it in order to restore the fortunes and status of his family.

Some additional thoughts:

* the college was somehow involved in the ruination of his family, and perhaps hold the keys to the whereabouts of his siblings.

* Initially, the soldier could see no way to realise his goals. Then one day his path that of a slightly built stranger who seemed to hold the key. 

The Numbers

Without knowing the system, this is a little pot luck. But then again, few of us have the good fortune to be exactly as we would wish, so it is of little consequence really.

Covertly: d6 (deception and subterfuge are acceptable means to gain an advantage)
Directly: d8 (but as a soldier, he favoured bold direct action)
-
For Myself: d4 (cares little for the price he might have to pay, or so he has convinced himself)
For Others: d12 (driven by his desire to avenge his family by doing unto others ...)
-
With Love: d6 (his heart has been severely wounded)
With Violence: d10 (a capable and dangerous man)

The Setting

Visually, I imagined this as being more modern than the traditional Medieval period; perhaps more along the lines of the 30 Years War in the early 17thC or even the later Enlightenment period of the 18thC. Perhaps an Enlightenment in which Magic, not Science leeds the way in seeking emancipation from the strictures of the Church.

"The animation of the bodies of the dead for the purpose of war is no concern of the Church; the authority of the Church is over the souls of men, and once the souls have departed the flesh, the jurisdiction of the Church is ended." 
Victor Sobieski (subsequently excommunicated).

All that being said, nothing in the character is irrevocably tied to the above.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2012)

doghead, Welcome back!  Haven't seen you around for awhile.  It looks like we have a nearly completed character from what you put down.  It shouldn't matter whether or not we use a 17th or 18th century setting, but if we are going to do so we should select a country.  Let's say France before the Sun King, which would allow us to change the ruined mansion into a forgotten and worn-down chateau.  

Tying in GlassEye's suggestion about the monk being part of the order of mages, perhaps the mages all pose as monks and explore ancient lore when it comes to the binding and banishment of spirits and demons.  Basically they are demonologists, though I am not ready to say whether they are on the side of humanity or not.  doghead's character opposes the monks/mages and has a reason to meet up with the Tempter demon of LostSoul.  Perhaps GlassEye's spirit still maintains his connection with the monks and is not entirely opposed to them, causing future conflict with either doghead's or LostSoul's character.


----------



## doghead (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been a long time. Three years since I last logged in. Five since I last ran or played anything. I have been toying with the idea of starting a game, but saw your offering and thought I might start with a bit of player action first.

France is good, or perhaps one of the multitude of small German states. There are some good maps around. Another option would be to make it a little more undefined - 'somewhere on the Continent', which does have the advantage of freeing the game from any obligation to history.

An alternative reading of Glasseye's suggestion would be monks dabbling in magic. Such actions would be bordering on heresy in a world in which mother church is fighting a losing battle against the modernising forces who see magic, not faith, as the true way to understand the universe.

Looking forward to see what come out of this. I like the idea of the Oracles. I have been giving some thought to how I might incorporate them into character generation if I do end up running a game. I have a few ideas.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm liking the vibe of the more modern (relative to standard fantasy, that is) ideas that doghead has suggested.  It's got me thinking in a Neal Stephenson 'Baroque Cycle' sort of way so I guess that's about perfect   So, what's the next step?

As a side note, I would be interested in hearing your ideas on using the Oracles if you're willing to share.  I was thinking less of character creation and more of a wild card for campaign building: players select an oracle, roll, and the result is some sort of divination (tarot, conjunction of constellations/planets, etc.) foretelling key turning points in the characters life.  Then the DM would have to work those into the campaign.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 17, 2012)

France is cool with me.  I'm not sure what the science/magical conflict is about but maybe that will develop in play?

I generally like to develop in play, even with PCs.  More first thoughts on the tempter demon:

An it, without gender.  Takes on the forms that it thinks other people want to see.  Wants to "help" others get what they want but has no empathy or concern for social mores.  Genuinely wants to help but all assistance provided is horribly messed up.  May or may not have a physical existence outside of the desires of those around it.  May have some sort of weakness related to science and/or reason.

These may change:

Covertly: d12
Directly: d6
-
For Myself: d6
For Others: d10
-
With Love: d8
With Violence: d4

May be a protagonist, may be an antagonist.  More likely the latter.


----------



## doghead (Sep 18, 2012)

The Baroque Cycle is exactly what I was thinking about. It is a great series. I am glad my suggestion didn't throw a spanner in the works. I was a bit worried it might.

As for the magic/science, the way I was imagining it was like the Enlightenment, but magical discovery and theory, rather than scientific, is starting to change the way the world is perceived. And mother church is not necessarily happy about it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2012)

This is coming along nicely.  The next step, after creating the character or the draft of your character, is to pick a particular strength or special ability.  Every character gets just one.  Each character must:

-Give the strength a name
-Describe the strength's special effect (what is required and how it appears in action)
-Choose a form (one of six: covertly, directly, for self, for others, with love, with violence).  The PC has to be employing the form and act accordingly to use the strength
-Finally, choose an option: 
--It’s potent. Its die is a d10. If you don’t choose this option, its die is a d8.
--It’s broad. Add a second form: if your character acts in either way, she can use the strength. 
--It’s unique. If the strength is written on one character’s sheet, it can’t be written on any other.
--It’s far-reaching. Your character can use the strength to act beyond her normal human reach.

Strengths are very abstract.  Here are some examples: Exorcism, the holy ceremonies that expel demons and protect people and places from them.  It requires you to call upon certain warrior gods and recite their holy names and deeds. It’s not dramatic; no flashy effects. It has to be used for others.  Significance is that it is far reaching.

The power to inflame passions, such as a wandering spirit might possess. Whisper in someone’s ear and fan their passions into flame. It has to be used covertly. 
Significance 1: it’s consequential. It threatens for others; for NPCs it threatens self-protection. Its die is a d8.


----------



## doghead (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been pondering this gift or ability and have come up with ... nothing. A complete blank. Perhaps when the others start posting up their ideas it might spark inspiration. 

If anyone out there has any ideas, feel free to shoot them this way.


----------



## doghead (Sep 20, 2012)

*An Aside*



GlassEye said:


> As a side note, I would be interested in hearing your ideas on using the Oracles if you're willing to share.  I was thinking less of character creation and more of a wild card for campaign building: players select an oracle, roll, and the result is some sort of divination (tarot, conjunction of constellations/planets, etc.) foretelling key turning points in the characters life.  Then the DM would have to work those into the campaign.




I don't want to poach too much of DT's thread, so I will keep this brief. I have been considering a couple of ways of using the Oracles. 

The first would be during character generation as part of 'Backgrounding'. Backgrounding is where players propose background for the characters of other players. You can see an example of it in play in this pbp thread. It takes some mental adjustment, but so far I think the outcomes have been excellent. In this case, each player would generate an Oracle for their character and the other players would be able to write their character (or his history) into other characters Oracles. I was thinking that there might be some reward for making and accepting a proposal. 

The second way would be to use the Oracles in game. Each player would generate an Oracle for their character. During the game, players can use an appropriate Oracle to intercede in events and re-write or amend the situation as suits them. They might use the Oracle to turn and enemy into a friend, provide them with the answer to a question, gain entry into somewhere they should not be allowed, etc.

I am leaning towards the second use at the moment. As a DM, I like the idea of playings being able to re-write the game. However, the first would lend itself to the creation of a closely knit group of characters, which is what I would like to start with.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2012)

We don't even have to go with the special abilities.  In some ways they can throw off the game.  dogsoul's character seems a capable soldier in his own right, able to convince with words or fight with the sword.  The tempter demon and spirit might walk unseen, but still be able to do such things as effect the world physically or try to use influence to incite those still alive to action.  I don't know too much about the Baroque Cycle, but here is an idea I came up with earlier today in which I'd like the participants to add their inputs:

A veteran soldier of the Thirty Years War heads to the site of an old, supposedly haunted abbey called the Abbe Le Mont Saint Michel.  The locals say that the current master, one Count Rouge, is a recluse, conducting strange alchemical experiments in his facilities.  Stories surround the abbey and the Count, some dealing with contracts made with the devil, the whispered pleas of long lost loved ones carried on the wind during moonless nights, and the disappearances of local villagers.  Despite the murmurs of evil acts, the nobility does nothing about Count Rouge as the fortress was too important during the 30 years war and the noble's support steadfast.

But once a year, on the Day of the Dead, the first day of November, Count Rouge throws the doors to his home open to a baker's dozen men or women of his choosing.  They are then entertained by Count Rouge, and are there to entertain in kind.  These thirteen are given invitations without rhyme or reason, and they all inevitably accept and come from the lands both near and far, for at the end of the night Count Rouge bestows the heart's desire of one of the lucky thirteen.  As for the other twelve, not all that come into the abbey leave, and of those that leave, not all come forth sane.

And so the veteran walks to the abbey, invitation in hand.  And along the way he stops to rest in an old garden near a monastery, where he is met by two men who ask if they may accompany him.  The veteran knows that there is something odd about the men, for he can see and hear them while others cannot.  One is in actuality a tempter demon, partially freed back onto the world, but hopeful that he can convince the soldier to free his spirit completely from its prison.  Another is the spirit of a young man, hopeful to influence the proceedings in a way to have the alchemist restore his soul to an able body.  The veteran has his own wishes.  And so the three travel to the Mont Saint Michel, each with his own heart's desire, each having to act through one man, and each ready to face the secrets of the haunted abbey.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 21, 2012)

Adam Hesse:  Student of modern magics at the College whose interests lay more with dueling than with his studies.  Fell madly for a beautifully young and mysterious woman who gave him the gift of a strangely cast silver ring.  A dispute with another student over the girl led to a duel at a mansion ruined and rumored to be haunted.  Adam was pierced beneath the arm and lost consciousness.  Awakening, Adam’s world was shrouded in mist and he found himself in a spirit state trapped between life and death, held in the mansion by the presence of the silver ring and his body stolen by the demonic creature who masqueraded as the beautiful young woman.

Objective: Adam wants revenge on the demon and the return of his body (not necessarily in that order).

Strength: Manifestation of Form (For Others, potent - d10)
Though bodiless Adam can manifest briefly when experiencing strong emotion and only when acting for others.

Covertly: d10
Directly: d6
-
For Myself: d12
For Others: d6
-
With Love: d4
With Violence: d8

Dunno, a bit iffy on the power...  Kinda think he should have some minor ability in that regard even without the strength/special ability.  Almost rather do without the power.


----------



## doghead (Sep 21, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> dogsoul's




dogsouls. Makes me think of a ragtag army of flawed celestials (and perhaps even demons and devils) who have rejected the absolutism of their former life and so are destined to remain earthbound, barred from returning to heaven.

Nice picture. Very evocative.

I am happy to leave the special powers out. Or, alternatively, tie my character's special power to this: "The veteran knows that there is something odd about the men, *for he can see and hear them while others cannot*." How the mechanics would work for this I am not sure. Would it be far-reaching, as it could be considered an action normally out of human reach? Should it perhaps be tied to For Others. This seems reasonable. I'll think about it some more and get back to you.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 21, 2012)

I was thinking that the tempter demon's ability would be "to assuming a pleasing shape."  So far-reaching, I guess.  Covertly, mabye?  I was thinking that it would appear to be what the target of its temptations wants to see.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry, I am interested, but my connection at work is spotty and that's when I'd be posting.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm having the strength just be a generalization of a special ability without giving it a score or a hard definition of when it can be used.  I think the strength adds a level of unwanted complexity otherwise.

 [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] : Agreeing with you about the strength/power.
 [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION] : See comment above.
 [MENTION=386]LostSoul[/MENTION] : I simplified the issue while adding your comment as a strength.
 [MENTION=11195]Seonaid[/MENTION] : That's ok.  Would like to have you on board anyway.  Perhaps as another guest.

This is what I have so far for character sheets once I tried to tie each objective and background to each other.  Let me know what you think and we can tweak where needed.

_The Soldier_
*Abilities*
-
Covertly: d6
Directly: d8
-
For Myself: d4
For Others: d12
-
With Love: d6
With Violence: d10
-
*Objective*: Restore the lost fortunes and status of his family.  Will try to use the tempter demon and the spirit of Adam Hesse to his advantage.
*Strength:* Carries and is quite proficient with his sabre and flintlock pistol.  Also, can somehow see and communicate with the tempter demon and Adam Hesse's spirit, though others cannot.

A soldier, a decade away from home campaigning in foreign countries, returns to find his family dishonoured, their ancestral home abandoned and haunted, his parents dead and his siblings missing. Bitter at this ill treatment of his family by the country he has sacrificed so much to protect, he heads to Count Rouge's abode in an attempt to make a reversal.
-------------
_The Tempter Demon_
*Abilities*
-
Covertly: d12
Directly: d6
-
For Myself: d6
For Others: d10
-
With Love: d8
With Violence: d4
-
*Objective*: Keep its hold on the spirit of Adam Hesse.  Complete its release from being bound by the stone crypt in the garden in which the soldier found it.
*Strength:* Can appear in the form of what other people want to see.  Appears to the soldier as having a similar face and dress as a well-respected family elder, though soldier also knows the tempter is not as it seems.

An it, without gender. Takes on the forms that it thinks other people want to see. Wants to "help" others get what they want but has no empathy or concern for social mores. Genuinely wants to help but all assistance provided is horribly messed up. May or may not have a physical existence outside of the desires of those around it. May have some sort of weakness related to science and/or reason.  Was partly freed by bending the will of a now dead monk, though the spirit of Adam Hesse stopped the ritual from being completed.
--------------
_Adam Hesse, the Spirit_
*Abilities*
-
Covertly: d10
Directly: d6
-
For Myself: d12
For Others: d6
-
With Love: d4
With Violence: d8
-
*Objective: * Adam wants revenge on the tempter demon and the return of his body (not necessarily in that order).
*Strength:* Manifestation of Form; Though bodiless Adam can manifest briefly when experiencing strong emotion and only when acting for others.

Student of modern magics at the College whose interests lay more with dueling than with his studies. Fell madly for a beautifully young and mysterious woman who gave him the gift of a strangely cast silver ring. A dispute with another student over the girl led to a duel at an abbey ruined and rumored to be haunted. Adam was pierced beneath the arm and lost consciousness. Awakening, Adam’s world was shrouded in mist and he found himself in a spirit state trapped between life and death, held in the mansion by the presence of the silver ring and his body stolen by the demonic creature who masqueraded as the beautiful young woman.
-------
Story:
A veteran soldier of the Thirty Years War heads to the site of an old, supposedly haunted abbey called the Abbe Le Mont Saint Michel. The locals say that the current master, one Count Rouge, is a recluse, conducting strange alchemical experiments in his facilities.  Others claim that he has run afoul of an obscure magical order.  Stories surround the abbey and the Count, some dealing with contracts made with the devil, the whispered pleas of long lost loved ones carried on the wind during moonless nights, and the disappearances of local villagers. Despite the murmurs of evil acts, the nobility does nothing about Count Rouge as the fortress was too important during the 30 years war and the noble's support steadfast.

But once a year, on the Day of the Dead, the first day of November, Count Rouge throws the doors to his home open to a baker's dozen men or women of his choosing. They are then entertained by Count Rouge, and are there to entertain in kind. These thirteen are given invitations without rhyme or reason, and they all inevitably accept and come from the lands both near and far, for at the end of the night Count Rouge bestows the heart's desire of one of the lucky thirteen. As for the other twelve, not all that come into the abbey leave, and of those that leave, not all come forth sane.

And so the veteran walks to the abbey, invitation in hand. And along the way he stops to rest in an old garden near a monastery, where he is met by two men who ask if they may accompany him. The veteran knows that there is something odd about the men, for he can see and hear them while others cannot. One is in actuality a tempter demon, partially freed back onto the world, but hopeful that he can convince the soldier to free his spirit completely from its prison. Another is the spirit of a young man, hopeful to influence the proceedings in a way to have the alchemist restore his soul to an able body. The veteran has his own wishes. And so the three travel to the Mont Saint Michel, each with his own heart's desire, each having to act through one man, and each ready to face the secrets of the haunted abbey.


----------



## doghead (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks Good.

I'll try and flesh out the character a bit soon. A name perhaps?


----------

